# Grand Canyon Dory in Bend, OR



## LLubchenco (Nov 23, 2016)

so the boat is free, all I have to pay for is the trailer?! I'll take it!


----------



## kneu (Jun 16, 2017)

LLubchenco said:


> so the boat is free, all I have to pay for is the trailer?! I'll take it!


Thanks for the heads up LLubchenco. I edited the post so the boat price is posted. Cheers!


----------



## Tobes (Aug 23, 2017)

Interested, can you provide more detailed photos of the hull and decking ?


----------



## kneu (Jun 16, 2017)

Hi Tobe, 
Happy too... is there anything specific you want me to highlight?
-Kelly


----------



## kneu (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## kneu (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## kneu (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## Wally_Macfarlane (May 1, 2021)

Amazing dory. Is it still for sale?


----------



## kneu (Jun 16, 2017)

Wally_Macfarlane said:


> Amazing dory. Is it still for sale?


Hi Wally,
Yes, the Ziz and the Confluence are still for sale. You can email me direct at [email protected] with questions. I'm in Bend,OR if you want to come check out the boats. -Kelly


----------

